# Demande d'information fichier hqx, bix, bqx



## arnaud2157 (27 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,


J'ai crée avec Flash MX 2004 une projection Mac. J'obtiens un fichier hqx.

Dans mon projet j'aimerais créer un logciel permettant de créer des projections de fichiers SWF pour Mac et Windows avec des fonctionnalités avancées (sans fenêtre, lecture de clés de registre...).

Mon projet débute et je suis à la recherche d'information sur les fichiers hqx.

J'ai utilé debinhex pour ouvrir l'archive hqx et j'obtiens trois fichiers: un sans extention, un .bix et un .Bqx.

A quoi correspondent ces fichiers?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## maousse (30 Juillet 2005)

Sur mac, les fichiers encodés .hqx s'ouvrent avec stuffit expander:
http://www.stuffit.com/ 

A moins que flash t'ait créé une archive auto-extractible, ça serait bizarre, mais bon.


----------



## arnaud2157 (3 Août 2005)

Merci de ta réponse Maousse,


En fait je cherche des informations techniques par rapport à ces format de fichiers comme des spécifications...


Cordialement,
Arnaud.


----------

